# 2013 Nissan Sentra Loses Weight, Gains MPG



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> The 2013 Nissan Sentra was revealed today, showing off a 150 lb. weight loss and smaller engine, netting the car less horsepower and improved fuel economy.
> 
> 
> The new Sentra is five percent lighter than it’s predecessor, helping it achieve a fuel economy rating of 30 mpg city, 39 mpg highway and a class-leading 34 miles per gallon combined when equipped with Nissan’s CVT transmission. A six-speed manual setup is also available on the base Sentra S model. FE+ model Sentra vehicles achieve up to 40 mpg on the highway, thanks to appearance mods that also help aerodynamics, including a deck spoiler, wind deflectors, and low roll resistance tires.
> ...


To learn more about the 2013 Nissan Sentra, and see the whole gallery head to AutoGuide.com


----------



## arah9227 (Oct 14, 2012)

*I just leased a new 2012 nissan sentra should i have waited for the 2013 nissan sentr*

I just leased a new 2012 nissan sentra should i have waited for the 2013 nissan sentra to come out?
i just leased a new 2012 nissan sentra not knowing they are changing the body style for 2013 the new 2013 nissan sentra comes out october 16 2012 did i make a mistake to buy the 2012 nissan sentra and if yes is there a way i can trade the 2012 nissan sentra for the 2013 nissan sentra and how much more money will it cost me


----------

